# JEMAND EINE IDEE?  emerge bricht ab.....

## alex00

Bekomme beim Kompilieren von Scribus immer den folgenden Fehler (habe vor einiger Zeit hier was  ähnliches reingegeben und damals den Tipp bekommen den RAM zu überprüfen, das habe ich jetzt mit memtest gemacht....meldete aber keine Fehler) -- bin für jeden Tipp/Hilfe dankbar:

scribus.cpp:7820: warning: `int delFrom' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

scribus.cpp:7820: warning: `int delTo' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

scribus.cpp: In member function `void

   ScribusMainWindow::GetCMSProfilesDir(QString)':

scribus.cpp:7981: warning: variable `void*hIn' might be clobbered by `longjmp'

   or `vfork'

scribus.cpp:7983: warning: variable `uint dc' might be clobbered by `longjmp'

   or `vfork'

make[3]: Leaving directory 

`/var/tmp/portage/app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3/work/scribus-1.3.3.3/scribus'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory 

`/var/tmp/portage/app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3/work/scribus-1.3.3.3/scribus'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory 

`/var/tmp/portage/app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3/work/scribus-1.3.3.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3227:   Called src_compile

  scribus-1.3.3.3.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if 

relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at 

'/var/tmp/portage/app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3/temp/build.log'.Last edited by alex00 on Sun Apr 01, 2007 10:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

Ist es das einzigste Paket, welches abbricht? Wenn ja, probier doch mal eine testing-Version  :Wink: 

PS: Bitte Bildschirmausgaben in code-Tags einschließen.

----------

## alex00

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ist es das einzigste Paket, welches abbricht? Wenn ja, probier doch mal eine testing-Version 
> 
> PS: Bitte Bildschirmausgaben in code-Tags einschließen.

 

Qt bricht auch ab...sonst ist bis jetzt noch nichts negativ aufgefallen.....von scribus habe ich auch testig versucht mit dem gleichen ergebnis....leider.

----------

## Finswimmer

Spielst du evtl mit irgendwelchen Overlays rum?

----------

## alex00

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Spielst du evtl mit irgendwelchen Overlays rum?

 

Nein kein Oevrlays....das Problem trat plötzlich auf.....wollte k3b machen und er wollte gleich QT neue Version emergen...dann das erste mal das Problem....ok habe k3b mit dem -O Parameter gezwungen und jetzt das selbe mit scribus....jetzt will er wieder QT machen...wenn ich -O bei Scribus mache bricht das auch ab.

----------

## Finswimmer

Weiter "oben" im Quellcode ist auch nichts zu finden?

Das kann manchmal nen ziemliches Stück weg sein.

Am Besten immer von "make" zu "make" kopieren/schauen.

tobi

----------

## alex00

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Weiter "oben" im Quellcode ist auch nichts zu finden?
> 
> Das kann manchmal nen ziemliches Stück weg sein.
> 
> Am Besten immer von "make" zu "make" kopieren/schauen.
> ...

 

werde mal versuchen großeren ausschnitt hier reinzustellen....vielleicht findet ihr was....danke für eure Hilfe...

----------

## alex00

Hier ein längerer Ausschnitt:

```

ibus/icons/\" -DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT pslib.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/pslib.Tpo" -c -o pslib.o pslib.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/pslib.Tpo" ".deps/pslib.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/pslib.Tpo"; 

exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT query.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/query.Tpo" -c -o query.o query.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/query.Tpo" ".deps/query.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/query.Tpo"; 

exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT reformdoc.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/reformdoc.Tpo" -c -o reformdoc.o reformdoc.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/reformdoc.Tpo" ".deps/reformdoc.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/reformdoc.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

pslib.cpp: In member function `virtual int PSLib::CreatePS(ScribusDoc*,

   std::vector<int, std::allocator<int> >&, bool, QString, QStringList, bool,

   bool, bool, bool, bool, bool, bool)':

pslib.cpp:993: warning: `double gx' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

pslib.cpp:993: warning: `double gy' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

pslib.cpp:993: warning: `double gw' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

pslib.cpp:993: warning: `double gh' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT rulermover.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/rulermover.Tpo" -c -o rulermover.o rulermover.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/rulermover.Tpo" ".deps/rulermover.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/rulermover.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

pslib.cpp: In member function `virtual void PSLib::setTextCh(ScribusDoc*,

   PageItem*, bool, unsigned int, unsigned int, ScText*, Page*, bool, bool,

   bool, bool)':

pslib.cpp:2273: warning: `double wideR' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT sampleitem.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/sampleitem.Tpo" -c -o sampleitem.o sampleitem.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/sampleitem.Tpo" ".deps/sampleitem.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/sampleitem.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scmenu.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scmenu.Tpo" -c -o scmenu.o scmenu.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scmenu.Tpo" ".deps/scmenu.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scmenu.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scmessagebox.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scmessagebox.Tpo" -c -o scmessagebox.o scmessagebox.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scmessagebox.Tpo" ".deps/scmessagebox.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scmessagebox.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scplugin.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scplugin.Tpo" -c -o scplugin.o scplugin.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scplugin.Tpo" ".deps/scplugin.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scplugin.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scraction.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scraction.Tpo" -c -o scraction.o scraction.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scraction.Tpo" ".deps/scraction.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scraction.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scrap.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scrap.Tpo" -c -o scrap.o scrap.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scrap.Tpo" ".deps/scrap.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/scrap.Tpo"; 

exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scribusdoc.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scribusdoc.Tpo" -c -o scribusdoc.o scribusdoc.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scribusdoc.Tpo" ".deps/scribusdoc.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scribusdoc.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scribusview.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scribusview.Tpo" -c -o scribusview.o scribusview.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scribusview.Tpo" ".deps/scribusview.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scribusview.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

scribusdoc.cpp: In member function `bool ScribusDoc::deleteLayer(int, bool)':

scribusdoc.cpp:1116: warning: `int layerLevel' might be used uninitialized in

   this function

scribusdoc.cpp: In member function `bool ScribusDoc::renumberLayer(int, int)':

scribusdoc.cpp:1534: warning: `uint foundIndex' might be used uninitialized in

   this function

scribusdoc.cpp: In member function `void 

ScribusDoc::getUsedFonts(QMap<QString,

   int>*)':

scribusdoc.cpp:1719: warning: `PageItem*it' might be used uninitialized in 

this

   function

scribusdoc.cpp: In member function `void ScribusDoc::reorganiseFonts()':

scribusdoc.cpp:1876: warning: `PageItem*it' might be used uninitialized in 

this

   function

scribusdoc.cpp: In member function `bool ScribusDoc::deleteSection(unsigned

   int)':

scribusdoc.cpp:3033: warning: `uint currMaxIndex' might be used uninitialized

   in this function

scribusdoc.cpp: In member function `void 

ScribusDoc::RecalcPictures(ProfilesL*,

   ProfilesL*, QProgressBar*)':

scribusdoc.cpp:3427: warning: `int counter' might be used uninitialized in 

this

   function

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scribuswin.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scribuswin.Tpo" -c -o scribuswin.o scribuswin.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scribuswin.Tpo" ".deps/scribuswin.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scribuswin.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scribusXml.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scribusXml.Tpo" -c -o scribusXml.o scribusXml.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scribusXml.Tpo" ".deps/scribusXml.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scribusXml.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

scribusview.cpp: In member function `bool ScribusView::slotSetCurs(int, int)':

scribusview.cpp:6880: warning: `int xp' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

scribusview.cpp:6880: warning: `int yp' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

scribusXml.cpp: In member function `void ScriXmlDoc::GetItemText(QDomElement*,

   ScribusDoc*, bool, bool, PageItem*)':

scribusXml.cpp:73: warning: `Foi*dummy' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scrpalettebase.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scrpalettebase.Tpo" -c -o scrpalettebase.o scrpalettebase.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scrpalettebase.Tpo" ".deps/scrpalettebase.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scrpalettebase.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT sctoolbar.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/sctoolbar.Tpo" -c -o sctoolbar.o sctoolbar.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/sctoolbar.Tpo" ".deps/sctoolbar.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/sctoolbar.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT search.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/search.Tpo" -c -o search.o search.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/search.Tpo" ".deps/search.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/search.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

scribusXml.cpp: In member function `void ScriXmlDoc::WriteObjects(ScribusDoc*,

   QDomDocument*, QDomElement*, QProgressBar*, unsigned int, int)':

scribusXml.cpp:2723: warning: `PageItem*item' might be used uninitialized in

   this function

scribusXml.cpp:2725: warning: `uint objects' might be used uninitialized in

   this function

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT seiten.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/seiten.Tpo" -c -o seiten.o seiten.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/seiten.Tpo" ".deps/seiten.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/seiten.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT selection.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/selection.Tpo" -c -o selection.o selection.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/selection.Tpo" ".deps/selection.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/selection.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT selfield.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/selfield.Tpo" -c -o selfield.o selfield.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/selfield.Tpo" ".deps/selfield.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/selfield.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT shadebutton.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/shadebutton.Tpo" -c -o shadebutton.o shadebutton.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/shadebutton.Tpo" ".deps/shadebutton.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/shadebutton.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

shadebutton.cpp: In member function `virtual void ShadeButton::setShade(int)':

shadebutton.cpp:33: warning: `int b' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT smlinestyle.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/smlinestyle.Tpo" -c -o smlinestyle.o smlinestyle.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/smlinestyle.Tpo" ".deps/smlinestyle.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/smlinestyle.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT spalette.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/spalette.Tpo" -c -o spalette.o spalette.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/spalette.Tpo" ".deps/spalette.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/spalette.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT story.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/story.Tpo" -c -o story.o story.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/story.Tpo" ".deps/story.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/story.Tpo"; 

exit 1; fi

smlinestyle.cpp: In member function `void SMLineStyle::setMultiSelection(const

   QStringList&)':

smlinestyle.cpp:261: warning: unused parameter `const QStringList&styles'

smlinestyle.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   SMLineStyle::nameChanged(const QString&)':

smlinestyle.cpp:276: warning: unused parameter `const QString&newName'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT styleitem.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/styleitem.Tpo" -c -o styleitem.o styleitem.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/styleitem.Tpo" ".deps/styleitem.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/styleitem.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

styleitem.cpp:35:2: warning: no newline at end of file

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT stylemanager.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/stylemanager.Tpo" -c -o stylemanager.o stylemanager.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/stylemanager.Tpo" ".deps/stylemanager.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/stylemanager.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

stylemanager.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   StyleManager::slotPageChanged(QWidget*)':

stylemanager.cpp:159: warning: unused parameter `QWidget*widget'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT styleselect.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/styleselect.Tpo" -c -o styleselect.o styleselect.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/styleselect.Tpo" ".deps/styleselect.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/styleselect.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

story.cpp: In member function `virtual void SEditor::paste()':

story.cpp:1554: warning: `int newParaCount' might be used uninitialized in 

this

   function

story.cpp:1554: warning: `int lengthLastPara' might be used uninitialized in

   this function

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tabcheckdoc.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tabcheckdoc.Tpo" -c -o tabcheckdoc.o tabcheckdoc.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tabcheckdoc.Tpo" ".deps/tabcheckdoc.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/tabcheckdoc.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tabguides.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tabguides.Tpo" -c -o tabguides.o tabguides.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tabguides.Tpo" ".deps/tabguides.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/tabguides.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

story.cpp: In member function `void StoryEditor::changeAlign(int)':

story.cpp:3441: warning: `int PStart2' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

story.cpp:3441: warning: `int PEnd2' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

story.cpp:3441: warning: `int SelStart2' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

story.cpp:3441: warning: `int SelEnd2' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

story.cpp: In member function `void 

StoryEditor::specialActionKeyEvent(QString,

   int)':

story.cpp:3672: warning: unused parameter `QString actionName'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tabmanager.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tabmanager.Tpo" -c -o tabmanager.o tabmanager.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tabmanager.Tpo" ".deps/tabmanager.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/tabmanager.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tabpdfoptions.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tabpdfoptions.Tpo" -c -o tabpdfoptions.o tabpdfoptions.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tabpdfoptions.Tpo" ".deps/tabpdfoptions.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/tabpdfoptions.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tabruler.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tabruler.Tpo" -c -o tabruler.o tabruler.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tabruler.Tpo" ".deps/tabruler.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/tabruler.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tabtools.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tabtools.Tpo" -c -o tabtools.o tabtools.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tabtools.Tpo" ".deps/tabtools.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/tabtools.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tabtypography.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tabtypography.Tpo" -c -o tabtypography.o tabtypography.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tabtypography.Tpo" ".deps/tabtypography.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/tabtypography.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tocgenerator.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tocgenerator.Tpo" -c -o tocgenerator.o tocgenerator.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tocgenerator.Tpo" ".deps/tocgenerator.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/tocgenerator.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tocindexprefs.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tocindexprefs.Tpo" -c -o tocindexprefs.o tocindexprefs.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tocindexprefs.Tpo" ".deps/tocindexprefs.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/tocindexprefs.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT tree.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/tree.Tpo" -c -o tree.o tree.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/tree.Tpo" ".deps/tree.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/tree.Tpo"; exit 

1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT undogui.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/undogui.Tpo" -c -o undogui.o undogui.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/undogui.Tpo" ".deps/undogui.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/undogui.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT undomanager.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/undomanager.Tpo" -c -o undomanager.o undomanager.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/undomanager.Tpo" ".deps/undomanager.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/undomanager.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT useprintermarginsdialog.o -MD 

-MP -MF ".deps/useprintermarginsdialog.Tpo" -c -o useprintermarginsdialog.o 

useprintermarginsdialog.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/useprintermarginsdialog.Tpo" 

".deps/useprintermarginsdialog.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/useprintermarginsdialog.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from useprintermarginsdialog.cpp:22:

printerutil.h:22: warning: `static' is not at beginning of declaration

printerutil.h:61: warning: `static' is not at beginning of declaration

printerutil.h:73: warning: `static' is not at beginning of declaration

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT vruler.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/vruler.Tpo" -c -o vruler.o vruler.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/vruler.Tpo" ".deps/vruler.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/vruler.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT werktoolb.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/werktoolb.Tpo" -c -o werktoolb.o werktoolb.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/werktoolb.Tpo" ".deps/werktoolb.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/werktoolb.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scribus.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scribus.Tpo" -c -o scribus.o scribus.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scribus.Tpo" ".deps/scribus.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scribus.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  

-I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2  -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. 

-DDOCDIR=\"/usr/share/doc/scribus-1.3.3.3/\" 

-DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/icons/\" 

-DSAMPLESDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/samples/\" 

-DSCRIPTSDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/scripts/\" 

-DTEMPLATEDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/templates/\" 

-DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/\" 

-DSHAREDIR=\"/usr/share/scribus/\" -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  

-Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 

-D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W 

-Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

-fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute 

-fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -MT scribusapp.o -MD -MP -MF 

".deps/scribusapp.Tpo" -c -o scribusapp.o scribusapp.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/scribusapp.Tpo" ".deps/scribusapp.Po"; else rm -f 

".deps/scribusapp.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

rm -f aboutpluginsbase.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L  -nounload -i aboutpluginsbase.h ./aboutpluginsbase.ui > 

aboutpluginsbase.cpp; ret=$?; \

if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "aboutpluginsbase.moc"' >> 

aboutpluginsbase.cpp; else rm -f aboutpluginsbase.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

/bin/sh: line 1:  7330 Segmentation fault      /usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L -nounload 

-i aboutpluginsbase.h ./aboutpluginsbase.ui >aboutpluginsbase.cpp

make[3]: *** [aboutpluginsbase.cpp] Error 139

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from scribus.cpp:155:

documentchecker.h:33: warning: `static' is not at beginning of declaration

scribus.cpp: In member function `void

   ScribusMainWindow::restoreAddPage(SimpleState*, bool)':

scribus.cpp:7820: warning: `int delFrom' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

scribus.cpp:7820: warning: `int delTo' might be used uninitialized in this

   function

scribus.cpp: In member function `void

   ScribusMainWindow::GetCMSProfilesDir(QString)':

scribus.cpp:7981: warning: variable `void*hIn' might be clobbered by `longjmp'

   or `vfork'

scribus.cpp:7983: warning: variable `uint dc' might be clobbered by `longjmp'

   or `vfork'

make[3]: Leaving directory 

`/var/tmp/portage/app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3/work/scribus-1.3.3.3/scribus'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory 

`/var/tmp/portage/app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3/work/scribus-1.3.3.3/scribus'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory 

`/var/tmp/portage/app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3/work/scribus-1.3.3.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3227:   Called src_compile

  scribus-1.3.3.3.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if 

relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at 

'/var/tmp/portage/app-office/scribus-1.3.3.3/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## Finswimmer

```
/bin/sh: line 1:  7330 Segmentation fault      /usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L -nounload

-i aboutpluginsbase.h ./aboutpluginsbase.ui >aboutpluginsbase.cpp 
```

Das ist die Ursache für den Fehler, was das aber verurscaht kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Tobi

----------

## alex00

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /bin/sh: line 1:  7330 Segmentation fault      /usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L -nounload
> 
> ...

 

Hmmm...naja ich auch nicht...leider.

----------

## alex00

Hmm...keiner eine Idee....? Habe auch im Netz gesucht aber nichts gefunden....

----------

## mrsteven

Du kannst mal versuchen qt neu zu installieren (uic gehört zu qt):

```
emerge --oneshot '<qt-4'
```

----------

## alex00

Ok wenn ich QT mit dem von dir empfohlenen Befehl installiere bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung (habe jetzt mal sehr viel reinkopiert):

```

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./listvieweditorimpl.o listvieweditorimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./customwidgeteditorimpl.o 

 customwidgeteditorimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./styledbutton.o styledbutton.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./iconvieweditorimpl.o iconvieweditorimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./multilineeditorimpl.o multilineeditorimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./formsettingsimpl.o formsettingsimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./asciivalidator.o asciivalidator.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./designerapp.o designerapp.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./designerappiface.o designerappiface.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./actioneditorimpl.o actioneditorimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./actionlistview.o actionlistview.cpp

 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/bin/moc 

 actiondnd.cpp -o .moc/release-shared-mt/actiondnd.moc

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./project.o project.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./projectsettingsimpl.o projectsettingsimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./sourceeditor.o sourceeditor.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./outputwindow.o outputwindow.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./widgetdatabase.o ../shared/widgetdatabase.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./parser.o ../shared/parser.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./pixmapcollection.o pixmapcollection.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./previewframe.o previewframe.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./previewwidgetimpl.o previewwidgetimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./paletteeditoradvancedimpl.o 

 paletteeditoradvancedimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./sourcefile.o sourcefile.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./wizardeditorimpl.o wizardeditorimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./qcompletionedit.o qcompletionedit.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./timestamp.o timestamp.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./formfile.o formfile.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./widgetaction.o widgetaction.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./propertyobject.o propertyobject.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./startdialogimpl.o startdialogimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./syntaxhighlighter_html.o 

 syntaxhighlighter_html.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./connectionitems.o connectionitems.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./editfunctionsimpl.o editfunctionsimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./variabledialogimpl.o variabledialogimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./listviewdnd.o listviewdnd.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./listboxdnd.o listboxdnd.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./listdnd.o listdnd.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./listboxrename.o listboxrename.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./connectiontable.o connectiontable.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./popupmenueditor.o popupmenueditor.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./menubareditor.o menubareditor.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./database.o database.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./dbconnectionimpl.o dbconnectionimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./dbconnectionsimpl.o dbconnectionsimpl.cpp

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=i686 

 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML 

 -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE 

 -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED 

 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/mkspecs/linux-g++ 

 -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include 

 -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./tableeditorimpl.o tableeditorimpl.cpp

 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/bin/uic 

 -L /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/plugins 

 listboxeditor.ui -i listboxeditor.h -o listboxeditor.cpp

 make[3]: *** [listboxeditor.cpp] Segmentation fault

 make[3]: *** Deleting file `listboxeditor.cpp'

 make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 make[3]: Leaving directory 

 `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/designer'

 make[2]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

 make[2]: Leaving directory 

 `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer'

 make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

 make[1]: Leaving directory 

 `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools'

 make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

 

 !!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 failed.

 Call stack:

   ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

   ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

   environment, line 3360:   Called src_compile

   qt-3.3.6-r4.ebuild, line 204:   Called die

 

 !!! (no error message)

 !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if 

 relevant.

 !!! A complete build log is located at 

 '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/temp/build.log'.

 

```

----------

## Max Steel

Ist jetzt mal völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, aber versuch mal

```
# etc-update

#  revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## firefly

 *Quote:*   

>  make[3]: *** [listboxeditor.cpp] Segmentation fault

 

das sieht nicht gut aus.

lass mal memtest übernacht laufen um zu schauen ob eventuell RAM probleme vorhanden sind.

----------

## alex00

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    make[3]: *** [listboxeditor.cpp] Segmentation fault 
> 
> das sieht nicht gut aus.
> 
> lass mal memtest übernacht laufen um zu schauen ob eventuell RAM probleme vorhanden sind.

 

Habe schon oben geschrieben, dass ich memtest laufen gelassen habe (über Nacht) mit 0 Error.

Problem muss irgendwo anders liegen.

----------

## alex00

Habe jetzt

revdep-rebuild -X

gemacht...er hat auch einige repariert, danach aber leider beim emergen von qt oder scribus die selbe Fehlermeldungen.

Bin schön langsam beim durchdrehen....

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Benutzt du distcc ? Wenn ja, deaktiviere es mal, wenn nicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.

CoS24

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe jetzt
> 
> revdep-rebuild -X
> 
> gemacht...er hat auch einige repariert, danach aber leider beim emergen von qt oder scribus die selbe Fehlermeldungen.
> ...

 

Vor kurzem ein Update auf den gcc 4 gemacht? Hart, aber grausam, probier ein emerge -e world.

----------

## alex00

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Benutzt du distcc ? Wenn ja, deaktiviere es mal, wenn nicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.
> 
> CoS24

 

Nein benutze ich nicht. Und ich habe auch kein update auf gcc 4 gemacht. Also ich weiss nicht mehr weiter, leider!

----------

## alex00

Eine Lösung wäre auch Scribus mit QT4 zu emergen, denn QT4 läuft ohne Probleme durch. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Unterstützt Scribus QT4, habe im Netz leider nichts darüber gefunden.

Habe noch folgendest gefunden:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das Kompilieren schlägt bei installierten Qt4-Bibliotheken fehl

Systeme, auf denen Qt3 und Qt4 parallel installiert sind: 

uic und moc aus Qt4 befinden sich im $PATH, was dazu führt, daß das Kompilieren scheitert. So läßt sich das Problem lösen: 

Entfernen Sie vorherige Konfigurationsoptionen aus dem Cache, indem Sie rm CMakeCache.txt ausführen. 

Ändern Sie dann die $PATH-Variable, für mein Gentoo etwa: export PATH=/usr/qt/3/bin/:$PATH 

Rufen Sie dann cmake erneut auf: 

/pfad/zu/cmake . -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/pfad/zum/installationsverzeichnis

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weiss da aber nicht genau weiter, kann mir jemand helfen (Schritt für Schritt Anweisung)...danke für Eure Hilfe.

----------

